# i suck 9.6 still



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Maybe you guys can help me out. I have an 02 specV with 03 tranny,motor and CAI,H,E,P,MM, and before i got the 03 tranny and the header and pulley i ran 9.6s in the 1/8 with 2.1 60ft now that i have 03 tranny and header and pulley i cant hit 2.1 60ft and i couldnt get lower than 9.6 with a 2.2 60ft. What do you think could be my problem, does anyboby have the same mods as me if so what times did you run or do i suck and need to give up


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

trap speeds?


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

What kind of rubber are you using? Maybe the added power is simply causing more wheel spin.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

he's running some nankang tires and his traps were 73


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> What kind of rubber are you using? Maybe the added power is simply causing more wheel spin.


the tires are good , not spinnig no more than half of first gear at the most/ i trapped 69 before


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

SpecVeezy said:


> the tires are good , not spinnig no more than half of first gear at the most/ i trapped 69 before


Damn, how about track cond. or air temp/humidity?


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Damn, how about track cond. or air temp/humidity?


it was hot and i didnt let my car cool off before i ran it, my fan kept coming on when i staged


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I watched a spec pull a 9.6 in the 1/8 yesterday. It's all about the launch...it's really, really hard to get a good launch on the spec.


I'm seriously thinking people should run huge diameter exhausts on the spec to drop a little low end and pick up at the top...........


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I watched a spec pull a 9.6 in the 1/8 yesterday. It's all about the launch...it's really, really hard to get a good launch on the spec.
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking people should run huge diameter exhausts on the spec to drop a little low end and pick up at the top...........


Or get some really nice slicks so you dump it at a high rpm.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

it was in the 60s last night with about 40% humidity


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

tekmode said:


> it was in the 60s last night with about 40% humidity


maybe so cause i would always get 2.1 60ft before the header


----------



## PlanoSER (Jan 25, 2004)

So, you said you used to only trap at 69mph and now you are trapping at 73mph but ran 9.6's both times? I don't see anybody running a 9.6 with only a 69mph trapspeed. Eitherway, it is good that your trapspeed increased with the mods to show you that they are helping, but 73mph is still a low trap for a modded SpecV.

Back when I used to goto the track all the time, I was hitting 73-74mph in my stock SpecV with temps in the 60degree area. On a good night, i would hit 2.1-2.2 60ft and this got me in the 9.5-9.6s. 

Here are some things I learned from goin to the track all the time. 
First of all, Dont lower your tire pressure too much -- this just leads to wheel hop in our car. I ran my best 60fts with 32psi. Most times I will start around there and go down if needed, but if you start dropping below 26psi you are going to get some bad hop. It all depends on the way the track is prepped that night and if its extra slick, adjust your pressure accordingly in small increments. I always go around the water box, and do a little dry-spin to brush off small gravel and debris + clean off the tires. Now, since you have the MotorMounts it may be a little different for you.

And for Launch RPM, I hold it at 2800 RPM, and let the clutch out to the engagement point just before the car is about move. On the last yellow light, let the clutch out smoothly and feed the gas pedal in progressively instead of just slamming it. This should all be done with one, smooth motion. Hold the clutch in a little if you feel any slip or hop , and do so until you get grip then get off the clutch and by this point your gas pedal should be on the floor. 

Another thing, Dont slam 2nd gear too hard b/c it will spin like crazy. Geta quick, smooth, easy shift. I dont powershift, but I do keep the gas pressed down just slightly during shifts, this keeps the RPMS from dropping off, and also makes for a smoother (less jerky) shift. 

Another thing, I dont know where you are shifting, but I used to shift at 6100rpm on my old motor, but my new motor seems to run better if i take it to just before fuel cut ( will have to test it out when I get to take it to the track.)

I dont know if any of this will help but maybe you can gain somethin from it.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Yea i see what you are saying, i do feather the clutch and for some reason i always trapped low speeds but that was with my 02 tranny and i powershift, when i goto 2nd i dont spin just a little chirp, i dont know some people say its my knock sensor that i need 2 ground it and because i didn't let my car cool off before i ran.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

SpecVeezy said:


> Yea i see what you are saying, i do feather the clutch and for some reason i always trapped low speeds but that was with my 02 tranny and i powershift, when i goto 2nd i dont spin just a little chirp, i dont know some people say its my knock sensor that i need 2 ground it and because i didn't let my car cool off before i ran.


U improved on mph a lot. Plus u hit 9.6 with slower 60ft so there is some gain. But I see what u r saying, see what u do at Ennis. 

I would think u should hit 9.4's or so. if u try Kennedale again.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

can't wait to test mine out


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

tekmode said:


> can't wait to test mine out


who cares Lee/yea im trying again 2day 7speed, going to let the car cool down for a few like a dumbass i didn't the last time me and u went ddddddddddduuuuuuuuuuuu thats y i suck


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

new track time

R/t=.058
60ft=2.243
330=6.235
mph=56.65
1/8=9.517
mph=75.20


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

getting better ant, but your launch is still pretty bad. haahaha


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

tekmode said:


> getting better ant, but your launch is still pretty bad. haahaha


whatever you can't touch me on my launching, i killed you off the line at ennis remember hahahaha :loser:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SpecVeezy said:


> whatever you can't touch me on my launching, i killed you off the line at ennis remember hahahaha :loser:


bah, I can pull 60's better than that in my SE on the stock 195 firesucks
Then again I have motor mounts and Progress springs


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> bah, I can pull 60's better than that in my SE on the stock 195 firesucks
> Then again I have motor mounts and Progress springs


i get 2.1 60ft when the track is good and sticky i got them before i did my mounts


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

SpecVeezy said:


> i get 2.1 60ft when the track is good and sticky i got them before i did my mounts


I think the 9.6 and 5 are comendable for the specv. You guys are doing a good job Getting it to hook up. My brother is still fighting with his launches and still cant get passed that 9.8 barrier. He has a lead foot and needs to learn to be gentle with his shifts...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I think the 9.6 and 5 are comendable for the specv. You guys are doing a good job Getting it to hook up. My brother is still fighting with his launches and still cant get passed that 9.8 barrier. He has a lead foot and needs to learn to be gentle with his shifts...


it's all in the launch


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

tekmode said:


> it's all in the launch


yep


----------

